# Showdown Replay thread



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2013)

I searched and didn't find similar thread, if anyone knows of a similar thread can you point me towards it.



Just had a really intense match on Showdown? Or did you get a really awesome sweep? Or did you just outplay the hell out of your opponent? Or do you want some critique on how you could have played better? This is the place to post your replays.

Be sure to have a light description of whats going on.

For Example.

This casting call included this synopsis of the film - A fun but tense match.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 26, 2013)

Can we post WiFi battles here as well?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Can we post WiFi battles here as well?



Might as well.

Maybe change the title to Pokemon Battle Replays isntead.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2013)

Sure I don't have a problem.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 27, 2013)

That was a nice fight!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

Ohhh this was a good idea, I love watching replays when I'm too lazy to go have a battle myself.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> Ohhh this was a good idea, I love watching replays when I'm too lazy to go have a battle myself.



It would be great if some people started posting more replays.

 - Mega Mewtwo X solo's a balanced hackmons team.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

it's a repost from the x/y thread but it's the only replay i have saved and it's the most intense battle i've ever had


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It would be great if some people started posting more replays.
> 
> - Mega Mewtwo X solo's a balanced hackmons team.


wait a minute

how were Mewtwo's stats raising themselves after each turn?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> wait a minute
> 
> how were Mewtwo's stats raising themselves after each turn?



Mega Mewtwo's X ability I changed to Contrary, which reverses any stat changes, Close Combat normally drops your defense and special defense, but with Contrary, it raises them.

The metagame I was playing is called balanced hackmons, its a more balanced version of the hackmons metagame, where you can give any pokemon any ability/moves with 252 ev's in every stat. However some things are too good and no fun to play, but they try to ban as little as possible.

- Huge power/Pure power is banned(people were putting this on Regigigas/Slaking and skewed team building)
- 1HKO moves are banned
- Parental Bond is now banned(because of the combination of Superfang + seismic toss/night shade, any pokemon could 2hko anything).

Its a metagame where you are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

judging by that battle i'd say Contrary Mewtwo isn't too balanced


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

Contrary Mewtwo is pretty balanced, his body wasn't ready. There is a lot of cool things in Balanced Hackmons.

- Sturdy Shedninja(makes it immune to any attacking moves).

- Imposter Blissey(turns into the opposing pokemon but with much better health  and copy's stat changes).

- Imposter Chansey + Eviolite(works like Blissey but with less health, however the boost from Eviolite carrier's over, making it much more bulky).

- Skill Swap Normalize Mega Gengar(after the skill swap, the opposing pokemon can't harm Gengar due to all its attacks being normal and you get a nifty ability).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 30, 2013)

I tried to switch out my Scizor to Latias so it could defog (and survive for a healing wish if I needed it) but the cancel didn't go through 

SubSplit Gengar <3


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2013)

The fucking QUEEN - Mega Kangaskhan fucks shit up in Ubers, guy forfeits near the end.


----------



## sworder (Dec 31, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> The fucking QUEEN
> 
> I tried to switch out my Scizor to Latias so it could defog (and survive for a healing wish if I needed it) but the cancel didn't go through
> 
> SubSplit Gengar <3



was funny that he quit at the end instead of just taking the loss 

I'm glad people seem to have started being creative with their teams again since having to battle talonflame + mega luke + rotom-w every other match was getting annoying

The fucking QUEEN

new team I've been trying out, has worked out pretty well thus far


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2014)

jesus christ 

your rankings are so high


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2014)

anybody know of any good pokemon showdown battlers who upload on youtube? there's loads of wifi battlers but not too many showdowners


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2014)

blunt said:


> anybody know of any good pokemon showdown battlers who upload on youtube? there's loads of wifi battlers but not too many showdowners



Wilechase does mostly showdown when he plays pokemon, though he does do wifi battles. (not) blame truth is almost entirely showdown battles especially after nintendo forced him to stop his LP.

Also wifi battles are so ugly this gen, showdown down is much easier to look at.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2014)

i actually really like the wifi battle visuals

everybody just uses the same fucking team on wifi, i tend to see a bit more diversity on showdown

and thank you


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't stand the way Wifi battles look, it doesn't have a nice flow to the battle and doesn't look good when sped up and takes too long when not sped up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2014)

The fucking QUEEN - Nice 6-0 in my favor, goes afk at the end, but I would have burned him and he would be dead at the end of the next turn.


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah I'd recommend Blametruth as well, he's entertaining to watch. ever since my friend showed him to me, I always watch what he uploads when browsing youtube

 - Skarmory walls (almost) everything


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 2, 2014)

blunt said:


> i actually really like the wifi battle visuals
> 
> *everybody just uses the same fucking team on wifi,* i tend to see a bit more diversity on showdown
> 
> and thank you



Well, you have to take into account that the pool of available Pok?mon is vastly inferior pre-bank, not to mention that the Pok?mon you're seeing (if the battlers are serious) have been EV trained and IV bred manually. Some things are easier to breed than others and team building is a much longer process than simply picking from a drop-down menu of choices you need to weigh. Even then, I've seen lots of different teams on Wi-Fi, but the Pok?mon that are good are appearing more commonly for a reason--even on Showdown.

That said, both are great; I've just been enjoying the animations that come from the Wi-Fi battles.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 2, 2014)

Well yeah, it's not as simple to compose teams on Wifi as it is Showdown. That goes without saying. But whatever excuses there are to be made, it doesn't change the fact that watching wifi battles is incredibly boring (at least for me) when everybody uses the same 6 or 7 pokemon. Showdown has more diversity but lacks good graphics, Wifi is the opposite. I prefer the former. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 3, 2014)

stone miss a shit

focus miss a shit

but at least terrakion saved the day (I'm assuming that talonflame was banded, otherwise brave bird would have wrecked my shit, which was what i was expecting)


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 3, 2014)

Just played someone named Doge: The Doge, my space llama handled him.


----------



## sworder (Jan 4, 2014)

scarfed Landorus-T saves the day after some bad decisions

more people should post, I like watching the replays


----------



## Blunt (Jan 5, 2014)

not me, but this strat is fucking awesome


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2014)

I have no idea what I just watched.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 5, 2014)

"You totally my respect."


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 5, 2014)

Gave Showdown a try for the very first time today, just for kicks (name was Starlight Horizons). And to playtest a few of the Pokemon I'm raising on my card.

Battle Spot Singles



Ubers


 < This was actually an accident that turned out being...Interesting 

OU


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 5, 2014)

One of my old UBER Battles. Brings back memories, if anyone wants to see:


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 5, 2014)

lol

Link

I fucking love Delphox

And some more OU ~

Link
Link
Link
Link


----------



## Blunt (Jan 6, 2014)

not me (again) but damn this battle was good


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

blunt said:


> not me (again) but damn this battle was good



god damn that was good


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2014)

Deoxy-A is such a great pokemon this generation, especially as a lead and you manage to preserve it. Your opponent doesn't know if you are going to set up stealth rocks or just hit them really fucking hard.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember the days of weather hyper aggro, my team worked nicely back then in OU








Oh and then RandBats
Fun with shuckle 
Swanna sweep


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2014)

stupid fun lil match that shows i suck at pokemon


----------



## Blunt (Jan 8, 2014)

baton pass teams are so much fun


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2014)

MONOWATER STILL GOT IT





wish i saved that e[ic revenge quest from my mono grass

my virison got 4 calm minds in and just focus blast and giga drained EVERYTHING


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2014)

random match i spawned in on


----------



## Blunt (Jan 9, 2014)

This battle was very confusing. 



I think it must've just had a bunch of glitches. Because on the first turn he sent it out, Xatu takes 97% damage from Groudon's Stone Edge (non-crit hit). He Roosts, the next Stone Edge misses and Xatu gets back to full health. But the next time Groudon uses Stone Edge, he gets a crit but it only does ~60% damage. Wtf?

And then Groudon uses EQ on Xatu and it hits, then the next time Groudon tries to use EQ on Xatu, he's immune to it. Again, wtf?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2014)

Roost gets ride of your flying type for the turn you use it, so stone edge won't be supereffective and earthquake can hit you.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 9, 2014)

Didn't know there was a PS thread on here but I'm glad cause I constantly battle on Showdown so I have lots of goods to share.

P.S: I range between 1750's and 1780's on the OU ladder.

Let's start with this battle where I did some amazing work against this guy's team with my Papa Bear (Ursaring) and Entei, here is the replay :



Here is another battle with the same team but this time it ends with a nice Jolteon cleanin' :



Here a very fun stallish game where I used an Assault Vest Florges :



Another stall team where I used my favourite OU Mew set, as you can see in this replay this Mew just laughs and toys around with strong physical attackers thanks to it's bulk, will-o-wisp and roost :



For those of you who may be interested in some of my pokemons here are some of the sets I used, feel free to copy them if you want :

*Mew* (Leftovers)
Nature: Bold
EVs : 252 HP / 252 DEF / 4 SP.Attack
* Psychic
* Volt Switch
* Roost
* Will-O-Wisp

This Mew as you probably could tell by it's moveset and EV's is based on the physically defensive Rotom Wash set, but instead has leftovers and Roost who make a better recovery duo than Rest + Chesto Berry.

"Papa Bear" the *Ursaring* (Toxic Orb)
Ability: Quick Feet
Nature: Jolly
EVs : 4HP / 252 ATK / 252 Speed
* Facade
* Play Rough / Earhquake
* Close Combat / Ice Punch
* Swords Dance

This set uses the underused abillity Quick Feet to it's full potential, with this ability Ursaring's speed is 1.5x which would make it faster than most non-speed invested mons in OU.
What you do with this set is simple:
1. Come in with Ursaring
2. Take a hit and set up a Swords Dance
3. Toxic Orb activates and you become 1.5x faster
4. Kill as many Pokemons as you can before dying of poison
5. ???
6. Profit

You can either lead with this Ursaring or use it as a revenge killer, just don't think of switching it in on an attack cause it's bulk really meh.

*Entei* (Life Orb)
Ability: Pressure
Nature: Adamant
EVs : 4HP / 252 ATK / 252 Speed
* Sacred Fire
* ExtremeSpeed
* Stone Edge
* Bulldoze

Entei got a huge buff this gen thanks to Sacred Fire, combined with Adamant Nature and Life Orb it makes Entei hits like a Fire Truck. At first I wasn't sure about using him this gen until I tested it and managed to actually beat a Rotom Wash 1 on 1 with Sacred Fire alone.

ExtremeSpeed let's it revenge kill almost anything that has red health, Stone Edge OHKO's Talonflame, both Charizard's Mega Forms and offensive Gyarados while Bulldoze let's it OHKO's any Heatran.
I really recommend people trying these, they may not be as useful as the boring and overused stuff (Genesect, Rotom, Mega Lucario, Talonflame...) but they sure as hell are fun to use.

I'll surely post more replays someday in the future, have fun reading all of this and watching all of my battles.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Roost gets ride of your flying type for the turn you use it, so stone edge won't be supereffective and earthquake can hit you.


i totally forgot about that


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 10, 2014)

blunt said:


> i totally forgot about that



Its easy to forget about, since it normally doesn't come into play that often.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2014)

>entei
>hit like a fire truck

I GOT THE JOKE EVERYONE D


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2014)

Decided to go back to playing OU, doing pretty terrible. This match was fun, but the ending was like god say "Xiammes, you are not supposed to win this match, go back to ubers".


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2014)

holy shit that hax 

parahaxed three times in a row and your opponent got double protect hax twice


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

looking for advice and critique please

things like
dont scarf rosey

not 
dont play mono grass loser


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2014)

did your opponent use a Sap Sipper Azumarill? Wtf?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah D:
thats what totally fucked me up
i had a scarfed roserade with giga drain D;


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

HHOLY SHIT
SOMEONE THEIFED MY CHOICE SCARF
LOL

Link removed


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2014)

LOOOL

that guy you played was a fucking idiot 

guy: "which gen was 5th gen?"
axl: "the fifth one"

fucking dying


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

i scarf rosey because she is my lead
spikes spikes
*stolen scarf*
uh giga drain?
*golurk explodes*

when he asked me what gen was gen five
i really wasnt trying to be snarky i straight up thought the right answer the fifth


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 11, 2014)

Link removed

bisharp is too good.
based lightningrod.

going to replace night shade with scald. every single time i've used it, i wanted scald instead.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2014)

not me and the other guys forfeit pretty early on but damn, r u a wizard's strat was awesome

Link removed

edit: here's a replay of a whole battle utilizing the strat the from guy he got it from

Link removed


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

Link removed

TRICK ROOM 

i have a favor way to play now


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

also i got my porygon2 to have 1.5 special attack
it laid in a  trick room and swept his closyter salmance and dragonite

so he clicks the start timer
then times out

what a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2014)

i've never understood why people do that

isn't that still a loss for them?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

blunt said:


> i've never understood why people do that
> 
> isn't that still a loss for them?



yes
but its a middle finger to you

they hit the switch and time out while they search for/play another game


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2014)

people suck


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

see
people are are losing and purposely stall an extra 30-60 seconds piss me off
like in the replay those messages dont show up but this short match last like 10 minutes
waiting 60 seconds per turn D:<

Link removed

get wrecked


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

HOLLY
SHIT

GUYS GUYS



JOEY WITH A RATTATS VS ME
LMAO


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2014)

post more replays with that set timmu


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2014)

i deleted it

it gets walled by sandstorm rain and flash fire


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2014)

damn


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

remake it
made some cry

ninetales coveted their light clay


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2014)

yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2014)

you were duch a dick to that guy timmu


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

troll set
troll ppl


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

uu mono poison


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

moar mono poison x3





also ive lost over 400 points trying to to troll with v create

heatraaaaaaan


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 13, 2014)

all these hazards D:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2014)

DAT CLUTCH


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2014)

Rather enjoying this site


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

Mist Puppet said:


> Fitch
> 
> DAT CLUTCH



Does mega pinsirs moves turn to fire or something?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2014)

He has Aerilate. All Normal-type attacks become Flying-type and receive a 30% damage boost on top of STAB. So Return becomes a 133 BP attack + STAB (199 total).


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

ewwww

Jon Hamm is Doctor Strange.

i hate people that join and waste time between moves

also mono bug ru 

Jon Hamm is Doctor Strange.

also crustle is mah boy <3

also running unburden acceglor with bug gem is so fun
I MUST
GO
FAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTERRRRR


----------



## sworder (Jan 18, 2014)

trying out UU for the first time (i know half my team sucks atm)

Ragequit.

gotta love Suicune against those fucking stallers


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2014)

And that is why you don't run a stall team without a phaser.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2014)

Ragequit.

My first decent UU game, where I didn't stomp or get stomped.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Why did you waste your Deoxys spamming hazards when he had a Blastoise?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2014)

blunt said:


> Why did you waste your Deoxys spamming hazards when he had a Blastoise?



I'm not used to UU, forgot about rapid spin. I always use my Deoxy's as a suicide lead.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 19, 2014)

Deoxys, Keldeo and Mega Blastoise are UU now?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Deoxys, Keldeo and Mega Blastoise are UU now?



Mega Blastoise is a strong candiate for UU, smogon tiers things by how used they are and Deoxy's speed and normal form don't get used that often so they qualified for UU. No idea how Keldeo is UU though.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2014)

i fought this guy like 4 times
he kept switching teams and timed out twice 
those ones were boring 

:/



this is the only one left

mono steel uu :33


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2014)

you should go ahead and make the jump to 6th gen, so much better


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2014)

steel got nerfed to shit in gen 6
lost the resist to dark and ghost
bluh

also walled by weezing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2014)

mega blastoise too good


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2014)

raaaage quit







3 quits in a row T_T


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2014)

Cincinno clean up special.


----------



## sworder (Jan 21, 2014)

lol I faced one yesterday and had the same reaction as that guy

the one I battled had king's rock and flinched me 3 fucking times in a row

thankfully I have some priority


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Cincinno clean up special.


Damn. Banded?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2014)

Of course its banded.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

Lugia vs Ho-oh stall war, Lugia lost.




Delicious Cincinno rage quit.


----------



## sworder (Jan 22, 2014)

the Lugia vs Ho-oh battle was funny, Lugia was gonna run out of roosts anyway before you ran out of attacks so that was pointless for him



some more Suicune domination without really setting up, it's just so bulky


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

sworder said:


> the Lugia vs Ho-oh battle was funny, Lugia was gonna run out of roosts anyway before you ran out of attacks so that was pointless for him
> 
> 
> 
> some more Suicune domination without really setting up, it's just so bulky



Its one of the situations where Pressure Lugia is better then multiscale Lugia. Its a bulky piece of shit, but stealth rocks and burn/any residual damage make Multiscale useless


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)

Holy shit, Chesnaught is annoying.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Holy shit, Chesnaught is annoying.



It just kept healing


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2014)

This is why its good to not mega evolve your pokemon.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 26, 2014)

Second battle with new team. I'm actually enjoying it a lot

Kecleon by himself is a force. Have you seen how massive his damn movepool is? So much potential to abuse protean


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2014)

I think UU is my new favorite tier. It's got so much variety this gen. I've been trying to think of a UU team but I don't even know where to start.

Also, nice 6-0.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2014)

Averagemon is a pretty fun tier, Clefable is so dangerous.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Link removed
> 
> Averagemon is a pretty fun tier, Clefable is so dangerous.


I just looked up what that is.

Holy shit, that's awesome.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah its pretty cool, I've seen alot of cool idea's, but I don't know what would be a goo dteam.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2014)

This is the best meta. 

The fact I haven't lost yet makes it even better.


----------



## sworder (Jan 26, 2014)

blunt said:


> This is the best meta.
> 
> The fact I haven't lost yet makes it even better.



show the replays 

made a new UU team after not playing for a while, specs Raikou can put in some work. don't have it on this replay, but hp grass OHKOs all the water/ground switch ins and extrasensory destroys the poison/grass and poison/ground types that resist electric

I am wwatisthis (don't ask me why i make new accounts when i make a new team, i don't know )

Link removed


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

this one was pretty good

Link removed


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm really liking this Averagemon tier
Link removed


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2014)

My team building hasn't been all that great. Everything is trying to boost and its pretty annoying.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

asshole forfeits right before I can kill him, still a good game though, I thought it was a goner

Link removed


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

quagsire is fucking unbeatable without a grass move

edit: well, i was wrong lol 

another close one

Link removed


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2014)

So after running some numbers, this tier is going to be interesting.

You need to run at least 120 hp ev's to avoid a 1hko by Exploud's Boomburst, assuming you don't resist.

Also there is no way to avoid a 1hko by spec's Kyogre's full health Water Spout, unless you either resist it or have a Assault vest.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

i made this bitch click the timer and time out in rage with some random ass bird pokemon
lol



this was a very intense battle
I got bullshitted 5 times 


lando sweep



hellhound rage quit


heatran ragequit


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

GIRAFARIG RAGEQUIT

IVE NEVER SAID THAT IN MY ENTIRE LIFE


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so fucking. I have (tried to) T-Waved a ground type almost every single game.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Whoa, I'm 24 on the Averagemons ladder now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

im 10000000056 T_T


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2014)

blunt said:


> Whoa, I'm 24 on the Averagemons ladder now.



93 right now, its been a struggle, I'm still missing something in my team but I can't tell what.

The highest I have been on any Ladder was #8 on the Ubers Ladder.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> 93 right now, its been a struggle, I'm still missing something in my team but I can't tell what.
> 
> The highest I have been on any Ladder was #8 on the Ubers Ladder.


I think I'd be higher but I can't find any battles; nobody seems to be playing on Averagemons.

Post a replay with your most recently updated team, maybe I can help?

This is my team and it's served me really well, I've yet to lose since I started using it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shuckle @ Leftovers
Ability: Sturdy
EVs: 252 Def / 252 SDef / 4 Spd
Calm Nature
- Sticky Web
- Stealth Rock
- Encore
- Toxic

Klefki @ Light Clay
Ability: Prankster
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SAtk
Bold Nature
- Reflect
- Light Screen
- Thunder Wave
- Dazzling Gleam

Kyogre @ Choice Specs
Ability: Drizzle
EVs: 252 HP / 252 SAtk / 4 Spd
Modest Nature
- Water Spout
- Surf
- Thunder
- Roar

Scizor @ Life Orb
Ability: Technician
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Adamant Nature
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 SAtk
- Bullet Punch
- Bug Bite
- Superpower
- Swords Dance

Clefable @ Life Orb
Ability: Magic Guard
EVs: 128 Def / 252 SAtk / 128 SDef
Modest Nature
- Cosmic Power
- Soft-Boiled
- Grass Knot
- Moonblast

Talonflame @ Life Orb
Ability: Gale Wings
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Spd
Adamant Nature
- Brave Bird
- Flare Blitz
- Roost
- U-turn




Only change I'm really considering making is swapping out SD for Roost on Scizor. I find myself wanting and having more opportunity for recovery on him rather than boosting his attack. Though SD + Superpower has saved my ass more than a few times.

I'm also somewhat considering using a different Shuckle set with a more offensive approach.

Shuckle @ Leftovers
Ability: Sturdy
EVs: 252 Def / 252 SDef / 4 Atk
Adamant Nature
- Sticky Web/Toxic
- Earthquake
- Encore
- Infestation

However, I'm not considering it too seriously since Toxic/Sticky Web and Stealth Rock are both extremely useful.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2014)

god i fucking hate status teams


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

para flinch confuse?
/havent watched yet


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm 79 in Averagemons? Gee, that's pretty cool. I needa make a real team because so far I've only played with a wild guesstimation team.
I have a Paraflinch Chansey, it's fun sometimes


----------



## sworder (Jan 27, 2014)

I see averagemons is the in thing now, I should check it out

in the mean time, here is Raikou single handedly making a comeback after getting fucked over by hax. fucking love Raikou


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2014)

My current averagemon team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Exploud @ Choice Specs
Ability: Scrappy
EVs: 252 SAtk / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Modest Nature
- Boomburst
- Flamethrower
- Roar
- Ice Beam

Clefable @ Life Orb
Ability: Magic Guard
EVs: 252 SDef / 252 HP / 4 SAtk
Calm Nature
- Cosmic Power
- Moonblast
- Flamethrower
- Soft-Boiled

Kangaskhan (F) @ Kangaskhanite
Ability: Early Bird
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 SDef
Calm Nature
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 SAtk / 30 Spd
- Seismic Toss
- Wish
- Knock Off
- Protect

Galvantula @ Leftovers
Ability: Unnerve
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 HP / 4 Atk
Hasty Nature
- Sticky Web
- Volt Switch
- Giga Drain
- X-Scissor

Yveltal @ Assault Vest
Ability: Dark Aura
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 Atk
Hasty Nature
- Oblivion Wing
- Dark Pulse
- U-turn
- Sucker Punch

Xatu @ Leftovers
Ability: Magic Bounce
EVs: 252 SDef / 252 HP / 4 Atk
Careful Nature
- Me First
- Tailwind
- U-turn
- Wish


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 29, 2014)

I switched a few things here and there and this is my current team

*Spoiler*: __ 




Butterfree @Life orb
Timid 4 hp 252 spatk 252 speed
Tinted lens

Bug Buzz
Giga Drain
Quiver Dance
Sleep powder

Been thinking into switching Giga Drain for either stun spore or roost.



Talonflame @Life orb
Adamant 252 hp 252 atk 4 def
Gale wings

Brave Bird
Roost
Tailwind
Sword Dance



Hitmontop @Lum berry
Jolly 252 hp 252 speed 4 atk
Intimidate

Rest
Rapid spin
Close combat
Mach punch



Spinda @Life orb
Adamant 252 hp 252 atk 4 spdef
Contrary

Superpower
Drain punch
Double edge
Sucker punch


Clefable @Life orb
Bold 252 hp 252 def 4 spatk
Magic Guard

Moonblast
Wish
Cosmic power
Aromatherapy




Woobat @Nothing
Quirky 252 hp 252 def 4 speed
Unaware

Psych up
Acrobatics
Psychic
Roost

Perhaps I should switch Psychic for Heat wave?




And that's pretty much it. Clefable is fucking great.


----------



## sworder (Jan 29, 2014)

voltturn doing work in UU and Victini breaking down walls like a boss


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2014)

> Clefable is fucking great.



Yeah its probably one of the top 5 pokemon in Averagemons.

Great pure fairy typing, magic guard is a fantastic ability, great utility, can throw a lifeorb for extra power for no cost.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2014)

lol
this fucker couldnt handle a gen 5 trick room team
its so fucking sad



started giving him the bad manners when he started to time out on purpose lmao

what a bitch


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2014)

i really cant stand these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that time out when you stop their set ups



got 2 crits and my explosion made someone cry

shiny yellow lickilicky for suckysuckt asian bj racism and offensiveness


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

HYDRO MISS
TIMES TWOOOOOOOOOO

guess who made assault vest competive milotic viable in UU x3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 31, 2014)

so just made a joke team for ou using all three suspected pokemon

quick claw deoxys-s with trick room
scarfed rotom-w and genesect with only volt switch and u-turn respectively
mega-lucario with agility, endure, reversal, and extremespeed
talonflame with air balloon using only flying moves
and an aegislash named lance vance so he can do the lance vance stance dance (thinking of replacing king's shield with protect)

i expect to get completely thrashed and my first battle, that's what goes on. then this happens


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2014)

Mandibuzz ain't nothing to fuck with:

Link removed

Also lawl at charcoal on a tyranitar.

Edit: Once again, Mandibuzz ain't nothin to fuck with

Link removed


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2014)

Mist Puppet said:


> mega-lucario with agility, endure, reversal, and extremespeed



that's a sick combination for Lucario

if the opponent has no priority it's GG, reversal becomes 400 base power with adaptability

needs to get banned asap


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2014)

Eh not really. Any ghost pokemon hard walls that set to hell and back. Can't wait for lucario to get banned either.


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2014)

then pair him up with Mandibuzz who owns all ghosts

besides, no ghost will immediately switch in anyway without knowing the moveset. it kills at least 2 pokemons without failure


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2014)

holy shit
i missed 3 hydro pumps an d a dragon tail


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 31, 2014)

My averagemon team is really working better now, managed to get to #12 in ladder 
A lot of people quit on Butterfree/Spinda so I don't really have amusing replays to show 
EDIT
Here's a close one. Once again, Clefable saves my incompetent ass


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 1, 2014)

why do people enjoy playing baton pass teams?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> why do people enjoy playing baton pass teams?



I lol'd

that crit was coming a mile away because of that double protect 

baton pass it just fun 

volt turn is pretty fun too


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2014)

RIP subglareseed serperior
Turns 2-36


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2014)

oh god, tim

i thought you meant that the battle was 236 turns


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 1, 2014)

The guy should have just left Trevenant in and stalled you out, instead of letting half his team get crippled. 

Oh, and special Entei.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 2, 2014)

blunt said:


> oh god, tim
> 
> i thought you meant that the battle was 236 turns



D
i had a 200+ turn battle before
recycle + leppa berry on slowbro and glisgor and the guy toxic'd my glisgor 



BiNexus said:


> The guy should have just left Trevenant in and stalled you out, instead of letting half his team get crippled.
> 
> Oh, and special Entei.



whimiscott has toxic D and yes
i made a trventant at 70% hp after 2 citrus berries die of toxic >3


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2014)

Link removed

HOLLY SHIT YOU GUYS
THE MIND GAMES

he kept sucker punchign and i got 4 dragon dances off

i then told him
lol free boosts then extreemspeed
and he QUIT

I didnt even have extreme speed Dx
xD ahahahahaha


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 5, 2014)

jumpluff solos ninjask reliant team


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2014)

a fucking epic twist on turn 47


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 5, 2014)

im on turn 36
please tell me a pokemon with punishment comes in and wrecks this friend in one shot D

or stored power sweep


EDIT:

OMFG I DIDNT SEE THAT SHTI COMIGN OMFG
OMFG


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2014)

trolling like an asshole using lucario genesect and deoxy s  



toxic healed an oppatent ditto for him :33

THEN ASS FUCKED HIM WITH ICE BEAMU


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2014)

damn

dat gliscor


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2014)

BLUNTY
I MADE A BITCH CRY WITH 1 ROAR


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2014)

**


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2014)

Axl, if you really want to piss people off, run a 252hp 4def Deoxy's speed with red card. It can generally survive any one hit and forces a switch. Even Genesects U-turn won't kill without the boost.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2014)

252 Atk Genesect U-turn vs. 252 HP / 4 Def Deoxys-S: 236-278 (77.6 - 91.4%) -- guaranteed 2HKO

252+ Atk Dragonite Outrage vs. 252 HP / 4 Def Deoxys-S: 240-283 (78.9 - 93%) -- guaranteed 2HKO

252 SpA Gengar Shadow Ball vs. 252 HP / 0 SpD Deoxys-S: 288-338 (94.7 - 111.1%) -- 62.5% chance to OHKO

Putting a sash on Deoxys Speed is pointless in most cases.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2014)

Close game, I predicted wrong at the end, I was so sure he was going to switch out.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 11, 2014)

I think this guy was PewDiePie, some dude with 23 million subs because as soon as I started the battle with him, like 100 people joined and said PewDiePie army and started flaming me and shit 

Yeah cheap team I know, but what can I say, it's fun to boost and sweep.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2014)

you shouldnt allow me near children
or people
at all



i bad manner people who time out on me


----------



## Lasker (Feb 19, 2014)

Fearsome Ditto


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 19, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> you shouldnt allow me near children
> or people
> at all
> 
> ...



deadman axl: u can shit that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in the pokemon center
deadman axl: quit bitch
deadman axl: quit
deadman axl: i fucken dare you sluuuuut
deadman axl: go on jsut take it to the face and the ass
deadman axl: call me mr 2 dicks because ill dp you myself

Axl...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## sworder (Feb 19, 2014)

some weird team I made around defensive Mew. it completely walls everything except Conkeldurr or DD users that I can't taunt before they boost. serves as a pretty good stallbreaker too


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2014)

quickest match ever :<


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2014)

Lasker said:


> Fearsome Ditto



>has STAB rock slide
>uses equake versus volcarona



BiNexus said:


> deadman axl: u can shit that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in the pokemon center
> deadman axl: quit bitch
> deadman axl: quit
> deadman axl: i fucken dare you sluuuuut
> ...



D


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2014)

welcome to sweep city

population: you

he let me have 4 dragon dances
4 dragon dances

4 dragon fucking dances in a row


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2014)

mega aggron puttin in that WORK


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

lets me get 2 plots then trick rooms for me

---



cress = the best <3

---

doomdoggy working teams


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2014)

Long ass game, if I only put flareblitz on Talonflame, good game though.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Long ass game, if I only put flareblitz on Talonflame, good game though.



whoa O;

also 


SPIKY SHIELD > EXPLOSIONS


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Long ass game, if I only put flareblitz on Talonflame, good game though.


Why'd you put Fire Blast on it instead?

Edit: Oh, it was a mistake.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2014)

blunt said:


> Why'd you put Fire Blast on it instead?
> 
> Edit: Oh, it was a mistake.



It was a mistake, my Talonflame was banded so the flareblitz would have hurt alot more.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2014)

A pretty fun random battle I had yesterday.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2014)

I was just having a amazing match on Showdown, using a monotype normal team. Then Showdown lags and the guy leaves.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2014)

why i am a terrible person:



summed up in a pokemon replay :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 26, 2014)

that was pretty shitty, timmu 

the mega latis are out on smogon?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2014)

blunt said:


> that was pretty shitty, timmu
> 
> the mega latis are out on smogon?



yep

swept 4 with xernes x3


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh my god, Dustbuster is the best pokemon.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 27, 2014)

Random Battles Chronicles Chapter 2:

In which the dashing hero Platinum overcomes the odds and sweeps 5 pokemon with a mothim.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2014)

Swept a team with a Paralyzed Shuckle lol.

I love Balanced Hackmons.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2014)

Amipom is a force to be reckoned with.



> I love Balanced Hackmons.



I keep on telling people its great.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2014)

Link removed

Contrary Regigigas. pek


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2014)

I like Random battles because you get to see how useful certain Pokemon are (that is until you try and use them in OU and get your ass kicked).


----------



## Blunt (Mar 2, 2014)

this one had me sweatin


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2014)

CLUTCH CROBATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2014)

Deadman Axl's rating: 1579 → 1600
(+21 for winning)

YES
I AM IN 1600 FOR RANDOM BATTLES D


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 12, 2014)

Did my own little take on Cynthia's team, and had mass amounts of fun with this guy.

Link removed


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2014)

MILOTIC 

also the ren was crazy calmind and acid armor


----------



## KevKev (Mar 22, 2014)

Golduck Soloes.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 29, 2014)

pretty shitty plays from my part, trying to figure out a new team
but
holy shit this is what a late game sweeper feels like


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2014)

Late game sweeps are amazing, it just feels right when you pull one off, especially when you moxie boost.

I still get a thrill out of late game sweeping with Extreme Killer Arceus.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2014)

holly shit you guys
this guy just got banned



we got linked this battle in the lobby and some mods banned this kid from chat for racism 
he just yelling in all caps all these racism asian things in the chat
wish i had a screenshot


as much as a dick move it is to pre gg 
that guy man 
too fucken far

im crying
he was yelling like


> ME BATTLE U LONG TIME
> IMPOSSIBRUUU
> dont worry azn boi white gurls love the asian 3 inches. *dat credit card*
> u won chicken fried rice and brocree? u won battle?



i
couldnt
HANDLE
the racism


im so bad for laughing D:

but the chat was tearing it up
mods kicked everyone out from the lobby because it got intense
im talking pages of chat in seconds to much spam
ah man
pokemon might be japanese but man the asian racism man D;


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> pretty shitty plays from my part, trying to figure out a new team
> but
> holy shit this is what a late game sweeper feels like



LOCK
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 19, 2014)

I did it! I made it into the RandBats ladder! at #453 (lol)
Also, is it me or is OU harder this gen? I can't seem to pass the 1500 benchmark. Thing is, I tend to forget to get a replay link, I'll try to remember in the future.


----------



## sworder (Apr 19, 2014)

haven't played in a while and this place is dead so figured why not

sand rush excadrill and mega mawile owning shit


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2014)

Switched Ferro for Scarfchomp just recently and I've been really liking it.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2014)

Its been a while since I played and decided to give this thing called RU a try. Wonderful Liligant sweep.


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2014)

this was such a good game, even tho I screwed up and should have sent Heatran against Latios

thought they carried EQ over HP Fire


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2014)

Finally got my Marrowak Sweep, do you know how amazing Marrowak would be if he got technician?


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Finally got my Marrowak Sweep, do you know how amazing Marrowak would be if he got technician?


Well, Bonemerang would be crazy, and it'd gain useful coverage in Double kick and Aerial ace. i think I drooled a little.


----------



## Xiammes (May 6, 2014)

I love the tier, only problem is Weavile can stop Marrowaks sweep easily.

Technician Marrowak does not fuck around. Bonemerange goes to 150bp, aerial ace goes to 90bp, and power up punch is great for picking off weak pokemon. With x2 attack, Marrowak attack stat goes over 1000.


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2014)

generic anbu

I've had a lot of good matches today on almost any ability tier, this is the only one I didn't forget to save.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2014)

generic anbu

I was bored/sick so I tried to get back on this..

EDIT: he/she called me a dick 

generic anbu


----------



## Xiammes (May 15, 2014)

>you suck

talk about butt hurt, couldn't win with a such a broken set.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2014)

FINALLY
MY BAN IS LIFTED


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2014)

megacham is awesome, if only it wasn't so frail


----------



## GMF (Sep 12, 2014)

A battle I should have never won. 

*843W - WWWW - WWW9 - MUEF*


*Spoiler*: __ 



3 in a row.


----------

